# Willow poorly, please help!



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys,
Alot of you know Willow, my German Lop, and some of you even helped me name her last Feb or even seen her win the Sunny Bunnies Comp or get her clip on the Happy Bunnies RSPCA for Rabbit Awareness Week. Well, she's not a happy bunny now....
She was fine last night, had her dinner and usual cuddles, jumped around garden for hours yesterday even. And then this morning, I met that dreadful sight of a poorly scrunched up bunny, lifeless, off food and, as usual, it happened all of a sudden.
My partner had already gone to work and I had to go too so a fab friend got her to the vet who said Willow is 'a very poorly bunny' and that her guts were not working. Since then she's had critical care food, Fibreplex, Emeprid plus two injections at the vets. 
After eating, drinking and gaining energy- even hopping around she has returned to being hunched up and lifeless. I've got her to eat bits of basil, carrot and cucumber. What else shall I do?
The vet said her gut had stopped working and she should go back to the vet if she worsens. She keeps making noises with her teeth.
Any advice? Been beside myself with worry all day. I went to work v upset and someone covered my class while I arranged the friend to take Willow. I visited her at my friend's at lunchtime and picked her up an hour ago.
Willow had just got up and is eating hay but is still refusing critical care food.
What shall I do? Please help! X


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to force feed her via syringe, it is important to get food in her to get that gut moving, she could have a fur blockage, try syringe feeding her some pineapple juice to dissolve any blockage


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

You really need to get food into her, so as Lil Miss said you need to syringe it in her.
Did the vet give you any Metoclopramide (gut stimulant) to give at home? 
When any of my lot have gone into stasis I have given this twice a day to try to help things to get moving.

Did the vet check her teeth to make sure this wasn't the cause?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Get her to move. It might take a bit of effort but give her a gentle nudge to walk around a bit. It will help get her guts moving, I've had to do this with Rosie before and its worked. Its effectively the same as when Jack was constipated and the midwife told me to lay him on his back and move his legs in the bicycle movement. 

Try a bit of veggie baby food, ella's kitchen are really good. It may encourage her to eat even if its not ideal food its better than nothing. Rosie loves the carrot, apple and parsnip one. If that fails it will be a case of syringe feeding. 

Its really important to get her guts moving again, Rosie has had gut stasis a few times and has shown improvement within a couple of days. Don't forget to get some water into her too if she's not drinking.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just been syringe feeding her, she is reluctant but is taking some. She is still taking hay herself and bits of carrot and cucumber. I will go get pineapple juice. Vet didn't mention teeth to my friend who took her.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Get her to move. It might take a bit of effort but give her a gentle nudge to walk around a bit. It will help get her guts moving, I've had to do this with Rosie before and its worked. Its effectively the same as when Jack was constipated and the midwife told me to lay him on his back and move his legs in the bicycle movement.
> 
> Try a bit of veggie baby food, ella's kitchen are really good. It may encourage her to eat even if its not ideal food its better than nothing. Rosie loves the carrot, apple and parsnip one. If that fails it will be a case of syringe feeding.
> 
> Its really important to get her guts moving again, Rosie has had gut stasis a few times and has shown improvement within a couple of days. Don't forget to get some water into her too if she's not drinking.


Thanks, I could try babyfood too, never done that before. I'm getting her moving again. Is grass ok if I put her in run?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I let her out. She had some hops then went to her mansion. She's just helped herself to three mouthfuls of pellets....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great  As long as she's eating it doesnt matter what she's eating. Sounds like she's recovering  Is she drinking ok?

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thats great  As long as she's eating it doesnt matter what she's eating. Sounds like she's recovering  Is she drinking ok?
> 
> *Heidi*


She's just done really well and eaten loads from the syringe - nearly the whole of the daily sachet. Phew! I just worry 'cos my last bunny (some of you may remember Clover) was abit like this and died. But Willow couldn't get enough of her food. And some of you guys have made me feel better by telling me positive stories of bunnies who recover from gut problems x
Thanks!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You really need to get food into her, so as Lil Miss said you need to syringe it in her.
> Did the vet give you any Metoclopramide (gut stimulant) to give at home?
> When any of my lot have gone into stasis I have given this twice a day to try to help things to get moving.
> 
> Did the vet check her teeth to make sure this wasn't the cause?


Yes, she had the met jab - just checked receipt.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> you need to force feed her via syringe, it is important to get food in her to get that gut moving, she could have a fur blockage, try syringe feeding her some pineapple juice to dissolve any blockage


Couldn't get any pineapple juice - but added apple juice to water and she drank 40ml of water.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like she is improving!! What a scare for you though!! Hope she feels fully better soon though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Sounds like she is improving!! What a scare for you though!! Hope she feels fully better soon though!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, she's just had her meds now too. Update in the morrow x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Should I bring both bunnies inside? I worry about it being warm enough from what I've read online and also worry about splitting her from Dusty - I've read about breaking bonds...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I know its morning now and a bit late to answer your question but I'd keep both together, having her friend will help her recover faster. Rosie stays with her partners when she has this problem, they do eat all the food (greedy buggers) but as long as I make sure Rosie gets her share then theres no problem.

Think of yourself with a cold say, on your own you mope around and probably stay in bed but with family or friends around your more likely to have the motivation to get up and do something. 

How is she feeling this morning?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hope she's feeling ok, was everything all right through the night?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I know its morning now and a bit late to answer your question but I'd keep both together, having her friend will help her recover faster. Rosie stays with her partners when she has this problem, they do eat all the food (greedy buggers) but as long as I make sure Rosie gets her share then theres no problem.
> 
> Think of yourself with a cold say, on your own you mope around and probably stay in bed but with family or friends around your more likely to have the motivation to get up and do something.
> 
> How is she feeling this morning?


He got the indoor hutch out of the loft and settled them in the lounge for the evening - all the food was gone but I caught Willow eating pellets this morning. We then gave her meds, took her to the vets for a follow up (he was really pleased with her progress). On returning we syringe fed her half of the bag of critical care and added a tiny amount of apple juice to water and syringe fed her that too. She's had a few fresh basil leaves, a tiny piece of carrot and went straight to her hay on returning to the outdoor mansion with Dusty.
We also went to our friend's house who kindly took Willow to the vets yest (I was teaching all day) - our friend looked after her all day. So we took her flowers, chocs, wine (and the vet's bill!) to thank her sooooo very much. So far Julie and the vet have saved her life. I hope she picks up more and more 'cos everytime I've had a poorly bun I've lost them (you may remember Clover - loads of you gave me advice). But Willow has been fantastic at eating from the syringe!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rini said:


> Hope she's feeling ok, was everything all right through the night?


She's much more interested in food now and has hopped around and ate grass. She's on her last half a sachet of critical care food tonight. I have put both buns in the indoor hutch again.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Keeping both buns inside overnight again! Wills has finished critical care food and had her meds. She had fun hopping around garden, ate grass and did poops! Fingers and paws crossed x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad shes doing better they can be such delicate animals


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

I'm glad she is picking up 

Just a quick tip tho, if this happens again I wouldn't use apple juice instead of pineapple juice because it is the enzymes in pineapple juice that break down the blockages, apple juice although it won't do her any harm it doesn't have the same effect


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm glad she is picking up
> 
> Just a quick tip tho, if this happens again I wouldn't use apple juice instead of pineapple juice because it is the enzymes in pineapple juice that break down the blockages, apple juice although it won't do her any harm it doesn't have the same effect


Thanks, we went to the supermarket today and she's had pineapple juice now! We only put a hint of apple juice into her water to flavour it and entice her with it. Is it good to give rabbits a syringe of pineapple juice regularly for stomachs? A friend mentioned that tomatoes does this, but I wasn't sure so didn't give her any.
Thanks again - really appreciate everyone's support and advice - I love Willow so much and I've never experienced a poorly bunny get better.... fingers crossed for Willow x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> glad shes doing better they can be such delicate animals


You're so right - so many buns much get gut problems and go down hill far too quickly to be saved. Hopefully Wills is a lucky one...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

glad shes doing well bless her, i wouldnt give her pineapple juice regularly, the acidity can damage the gut lining, citric fruits and juices are best avoided, unless needed.
they are great for breaking up gut blockages, especially ones caused by ingested fur, but bad on a regular basis

as bernie said, apple juice doesnt have the same effect, if you cant get just the juice, you can buy pineapple chunks in juice (not syrup) and syringe some of the juice


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks, we went to the supermarket today and she's had pineapple juice now! We only put a hint of apple juice into her water to flavour it and entice her with it. Is it good to give rabbits a syringe of pineapple juice regularly for stomachs? A friend mentioned that tomatoes does this, but I wasn't sure so didn't give her any.
> Thanks again - really appreciate everyone's support and advice - I love Willow so much and I've never experienced a poorly bunny get better.... fingers crossed for Willow x


I wouldn't suggest giving regular pineapple juice because as I mentioned before it is the enzymes that do the trick, but given too often this can upset the natural balance of the rabbits stomach so in effect might upset it enough to cause the bun to get an upset tummy.

With my Germans it tends to be their heavy moult that can be an issue (the reason Rhythm went into stasis about a year ago now) so I tend to look out for the signs and if they start to get lethargic or look a bit down I offer them some pineapple juice to help ease things up 

Touch wood but since I have been doing this I haven't had an issue with stasis due to a moult 

Sending loads of vibes that willow continues to improve xxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I wouldn't suggest giving regular pineapple juice because as I mentioned before it is the enzymes that do the trick, but given too often this can upset the natural balance of the rabbits stomach so in effect might upset it enough to cause the bun to get an upset tummy.
> 
> With my Germans it tends to be their heavy moult that can be an issue (the reason Rhythm went into stasis about a year ago now) so I tend to look out for the signs and if they start to get lethargic or look a bit down I offer them some pineapple juice to help ease things up
> 
> ...


That's good to know - when I sent her to the vets on Friday - I asked my friend to ask if it was a furball (as my friend's rabbit died of that last year). Willow is German and has just had the biggest moult - it was the first thing I thought. The vet said there was no blockage just an empty tummy. She went downhill very quickly over night so hid it well. It can be harder to detect when they're not eating when you have two bunnies together too.
Glad of the pineapple tip - I will only use when she shows signs of lethargic or lifeless behaviour.

My worry today is that's it's the first day without critical care food and I hope she's getting enough food. We are constantly going out and encouraging pellets to add to the ample amount of hay she is eating. Don't want to be paranoid, but want to ensure she's getting enough.

Thanks again B3rnie x


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> That's good to know - when I sent her to the vets on Friday - I asked my friend to ask if it was a furball (as my friend's rabbit died of that last year). Willow is German and has just had the biggest moult - it was the first thing I thought. The vet said there was no blockage just an empty tummy. She went downhill very quickly over night so hid it well. It can be harder to detect when they're not eating when you have two bunnies together too.
> Glad of the pineapple tip - I will only use when she shows signs of lethargic or lifeless behaviour.
> 
> My worry today is that's it's the first day without critical care food and I hope she's getting enough food. We are constantly going out and encouraging pellets to add to the ample amount of hay she is eating. Don't want to be paranoid, but want to ensure she's getting enough.
> ...


So long as she is eating plenty of hay and poo'ing don't worry, it took Rhythm nearly 2 weeks before he was completely back to normal


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> So long as she is eating plenty of hay and poo'ing don't worry, it took Rhythm nearly 2 weeks before he was completely back to normal


That's interesting - the vet said two weeks too x Thanks x


----------

